# Something eating our fence?



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I've watched this post for two days now, hoping for a reply so I could learn from it. I do not know anything about the "varmints" in Texas (except my cousin), so I can't help with that part. The wood almost looks as if it were charred the way it has clumps in it. As far as the wood, it appears to be a type of pine to me. Maybe someone will read the original posting and have an answer. Good Luck, David


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

I suspect some type of insect damage. I believe that the fence may be covered under the new home warranty. Check it out and notify the builder. He may have run across this situation before.


----------



## prouteus (Aug 20, 2009)

Unfortunately, the warranty excludes the fence. As a matter of fact, we were required to sign a statement saying we excepted the fence, yard, and landscaping as they were; any issues had to be addressed before closing. Naturally, these spots were not present when we closed.

With that said, I would still like to at least have an idea what might be doing this. Honestly, I'm less worried about the fence, and more worried about the larger structure sitting behind it.


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

That type of cubical cracking is similar to some of the damage that some of the brown rot types of wet rot cause. It's unusual to see it in the middle of the fence, rather than at the bottom.


----------



## prouteus (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks, that actually does make some sense. We do have an automatic sprinkler system that comes on fairly frequently; I have yet to adjust the sprayers away from the fence, and as I mentioned before I do not believe the wood has been treated. We do have plans to seal the fence, and we might just step up that project.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Its not varmit damage that you are seeing! Its dry rot that occurred before the tree was harvested! 
Quality lumber will have this type of damage discarded!


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

<As a matter of fact, we were required to sign a statement saying we excepted the fence, yard, and landscaping as they were; any issues had to be addressed before closing. Naturally, these spots were not present when we closed.>


That would have been a red flag for me. I would have not signed it. 

In the event, that the previous posters are correct; that it is dryrot, then you can check by reaching in these holes to see if the wood crumples or has a spongy type feel to it.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

So are you saying that you DO have trails? If so, then it is definitely a pest. My guess without seeing any trails would be carpenter ants or termites. But I will say that the damage does not appear to be termites.


----------



## prouteus (Aug 20, 2009)

There are trails on other pickets that appear to be from the past, but they are not present on this one. This particular picket just stood out as being "odd". After asking around here locally, it does appear to be a form of rot. I have no doubt the fence is made of the cheapest material the builder could find.

I should clarify the bit about the warranty - if the fence falls over due to rot within the first month, they'll replace it. If it's a cosmetic issue, forget it. The document we had to sign basically related to items out of their control (i.e., plants dying a day after we close, etc.).

Thanks for everyone's input! We'll be replacing any questionable pickets and having the fence sealed to prevent any additional damage.


----------

